# Good idea to buy this used tank???



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

I saw this tank online at Craigslist and am thinking of purchasing it. (I left a voicemail for the guy tonight so we'll see if he calls me back and if it's not already sold). What do you guys think of the looks and price of it? And what questions would you ask him?

My first question for him is "Does it hold water" of course. And I'm definitely getting the filter. I've got a spare heater and airpump for this tank. I just wonder what type the lid is that's mentioned. Probably a mesh lid.

Thanks!

http://slo.craigslist.org/for/852779724.html

20 gal is about as big as I can go in my apartment and I'm feeling quite restricted with my 5 gal and 10 gal currently!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, its a 20H. I would put that filter on a 10 gallon tank instead of 20, though. Ask when it last had water in it, and if it has ever leaked. Ask if the stand was sold as a fish tank stand or a TV sstand. An old style TV stand will hold a tank since TVs used to be heavy, but you may have to be careful to keep it dry. 

If you need the stand, its a good deal since stands are usually more money than tanks & filters. If you don't need the stand, just buy a new tank and filter.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't exactly need the stand, but from what I've seen of all the new 20 gal in the stores, they're usually $90 or more (with a filter).

Good idea with the questions! And thanks for noticing it's a 20H. I have mollies, do they prefer long or deep?

What exactly are your hesitations about this tank? (Other than the filter...I worried it might be small) You guys are all so smart and I spend hours (literally) pouring over this forum learning. I'll listen to your advice, I am just wondering what specifically you think is not good so that I can keep those in mind when looking at other tanks, too!

Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

long for mollies. They swim a lot. Usually the best fish for high tanks are deep bodied slow-moving fish, like angels and gouramis. 

I would aim to pay about $20 for a glass 20H and $20 more for a 200 gallons/hour filter. Another $30 for lid w/basic (not for plants) light. Try to pay half that or less for used.

About this post, I don't like that it doesn't have a real lid, I don't like that the stand sticks out so far beyond the tank.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Great! Perfect info. Thanks so much! Yeah, I wasn't crazy about the shape of the stand, either.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Manthalynn said:


> What do you guys think of the looks and price of it?


Ml:

At first glance it appeared to be nice but when analyzed as em did all of a sudden it does not seem to be such a good deal.

Having said that unless you are in a bind: I am now weekly reviewing Craigslist in the Austin area (as I am going down there for the Horns games) for a fairly large tank which "fits my needs (wants)". From what I have seen I believe that I will be able to purchase a tank with stand, wet/dry sump, pump and lighting for between $1.25/Gallon and $1.75/Gallon.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

jones you need to bookmark 6 searches for fishtank, fish tank, aquarium each in all for sale and all community and check twice daily. All the really good deals (i.e. free) go away quickly.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> jones you need to bookmark 6 searches for fishtank, fish tank, aquarium each in all for sale and all community and check twice daily. All the really good deals (i.e. free) go away quickly.


em:

I appreciate it.

TR


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Jones, thanks for the numbers!

E, thanks for the search ideas on Craigslist. 

You guys rock!

By the way, the owner said they kept a koi in it! Yikes!

Sam


----------

